# Atlanta Retriever Club Field Trial



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open has a big triple set up. Getting a LOT of answers. It's hot. Running about 10 dogs an hour.

SM


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the land blind

2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,35

19 total

I heard they were doing a land and waterblind together.
________
Attention Deficit Disorder (Add) Advice


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,6,11,12,14,15,16,18.19,23,25,27,34,36,38,42,43,45,49,53,54,58,65,66,67

25 Total
________
Xl200


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Open has a big triple set up. Getting a LOT of answers. It's hot. Running about 10 dogs an hour.
> 
> SM


Yeah...I'd say _answers_...70 dogs in the catalog, 25 dogs back to the land blind....Open will be done Saturday.....


kg


----------



## Echo41725 (Jul 25, 2004)

Does anyone know if the qualifying was finished today?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

From post #2 it sounds like they might have finished the blinds today...._might_....

kg


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the water blind

1,6,11,15,18,25,34,36,38,42,43,49,53,54,58,65,67

17 total
________
Weed Vaporizers


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any news? I wonder how they are holding up in the heat?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

It's 90 degrees here today, 2 hours north of the trial....hope they've got as good a breeze as we've got...

kg


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

2,3,8,9,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,20,22,23,26,27,28,30,31,32,35,36,37,39,40,41,43,44,46,49,50,51,52,54,58,59,62,63,64,67,68,73

42 total

I was told they are starting at 7:30am tomorrow

Also the Open will finish tonight....will try and post results later
________
MAZDA 121 HISTORY


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results
Jams
49
43
42
RJ- 58
4th- 36
3rd- 15
2nd- 1
1st- 25


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Qualifying was won by Carya; owned by Tommy Fairchild and handled by Carter Hughes. Congratlutions, guys! I guess the two old guys still have a little spring in their step!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

8,9,12,14,17,18,19,20,23,26,30,31,32,35,36,39,40,41,43,44,46,49,50,51,52,54,58,59,62,67

30 total
________
RHODE ISLAND DISPENSARIES


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

9,14,17,18,19,20,26,30,32,35,41,43,44,50,52,54,58,59,62,67

20 total
________
Professional liability insurance dicussion


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Go #52....Lisa Mary Styles and Raven! 

kg


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Any Derby results from Atlanta? Thanks- Brian


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st- #6 Kelly - H/Mike Ough
2nd-#22 Cruiser H/ Mike Ough
3rd-#14 Lucky H/ Mike Ough
4th-#15 Ranger H/Keith Farmer
RJ- #9

Sorry don't have the Jams
________
Volcano Classic Vaporizer


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Did the the Am ever finish???? Yes, & Tommy Parrish was the winner with Buzz, Sonny Free got 2nd, Mitch Brown got 3rd & I think Brad Bowyer got 4th. I was sick & in a daze. Sorry I don't have the complete results at this time. 

Also congrats to several JAM finishers, Lisa Styles, Keith Pharr & Jon Simms among them.


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Hope your feeling better


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Q Results

1st # 16 Spring Creek's Carya Carter Hughes

2nd # 2 Truline's Sweet Sioux Davis Arthur

3rd # 6 Field of Dreams Outlaw Man Davis Arthur

4th # 13 Bluegooses Passion for Jazz Chris Ledford

RJ # SML Stella's Got Her Groove David Didier

Congratulations to Bill Greenwald and Sioux!

Buck


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you to all judges who gave up a weekend to host a very nice trial. Club members worked hard and a special "shout out" to those who went out in the field and threw birds in the Am 4th series. That was some interesting drama. 

Grounds are wonderful. 

And I was lucky enough to snag a bag of Becky's cookies! Thought I had misplaced the few I had left over at the hotel, but just found them while unpacking! Yes!

Lisa


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Yes
Thank's Becky for All of Her Hard Work as well as Great Cookies.
We had a great devotion Sunday morning thanks to her and Brad.


----------

